# D.C Area or Maryland



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I did this thread a few times before..but if there are any SAS'ers who want to connect..please comment..i guess, besides SA i can't say are interests may be similar:stu but if your interested..again comment, but just a quick summary on me..i'm a young student..& my age as you can see is on my avatar..& i'm also kinda a homebody & geeky, but willing to try something different, but that's my short story.


I hope this "Support Group" thread gets some invites (i don't expect it to) but if so that's cool:yes anything that can gather people together dealing with SA from a similar area..you can PM me if you like..so i get an idea of how you want to communicate or meetup.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I Was Gonna Let This Die..But......*

I'm just gonna bump yet again..just to see:yes..i may get no one..but whatever, but seriously..no 20 somethin people in MD..at least:stu


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm here... I saw your PM by the way... 

I haven't seen anybody else from MD yet though.


----------



## JoeDirt (Jun 21, 2014)

New to the forum. I'm from the grand state of Maryland. Not going to release exactly where I live but I'm in the greater DC/Baltimore region.


----------



## LauraWDC (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey,

There is currently an active support group meeting in the DC metro area that I wanted to let y'all in this thread know about. I am one of the facilitators of this support group.

We continue to meet on the first and third Saturday of every month from 10:00 am to 11:30 am. We currently meet on the first Saturday of every month at the Tenley-Friendship Library in the small conference room. We still meet on the third Saturday of the month at the Martin Luther King Library in Room 221a.

For more information and current contact information, please visit our website: http://www.angelfire.com/md3/socialanxietygroup/

Please email me if you have any questions: [email protected].

Thank you!


----------

